# T.V. Moore



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

Thomas Verner Moore, American Presbyterian (February 1, 1818 -- August 5, 1871) was educated at Princeton and pastored primarily at Carlisle, PA; Richmond, VA; and Nashville, TN. He served as moderator of the Southern Presbyterian Church and editor of _Central Presbyterian_. He wrote _The Last Words of Jesus_ and published lectures delivered at the University of Virginia on "Evidences of Christianity." He is perhaps most famous for his commentary on Haggai, Zechariah and Malachi, which was reviewed and commended by J.A. Alexander.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jan 29, 2007)

Andrew, I am currently reading through the little volume on Haggai and Malachi by Moore. I was wondering, what was the occasion for your post? I learned of Moore from Spurgeons "Commenting and Commentaries". Spurgeon gave him a good recommendation, so after days of searching on the web, I found a used copy from Half.com. So far I find it to be a good commentary.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

Very good! There was another thread I noticed earlier today which inquired about recommended commentaries on Malachi. I posted there about T.V. Moore and then decided to initiate another thread about the commentator himself. I like to know something about the men behind the books that fill up our library shelves, so I read a biographical sketch of Moore and posted a brief summary. I hope it is helpful or of interest to others. Thanks for your feedback, brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

T.V. Moore also wrote a book I'd like to read sometime on _The Culdee Church_ (1868).


----------

